
The Student as Nigger - jseliger
http://www.soilandhealth.org/03sov/0303critic/030301studentasnigger.html
======
jdietrich
What the fuck happened to writing like this? When did rebels stop being
incendiary? At what point did we collectively decide that we would rather
gossip and titillate and flatter the reader? Whatever happened to the essay as
hand-grenade? Why isn't anyone angry anymore?

------
jseliger
This essay is particularly on my mind after writing about "The Validity of
Grades" at <http://jseliger.com/2010/02/17/the-validity-of-grades> .

